# OMG! Dpreview.com sees the A9 unter 90%



## xps (Jun 14, 2017)

Dpreview postet some reviews today.
https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-a9-full-review

They see the A9 at 89%. 
I thought, it would be 95%, as all the hype was on the www. 

But Sony has another chance to get >95%, when they release their A7RIII.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 14, 2017)

When you review a camera, its for performance only, since critical information such as reliability is not available. They do not take into account support, or availability of accessories.

Those things are important to professionals, but not necessarily to comsumers, not at least until they need support before a upcoming vacation, or they try to find a accessory that they assumed would be available.

Apparently, DPR did not find the overheating issue, many others have not been able to find it either.

Sony is making progress towards becoming a mainstream professional provider of cameras, they already do very well with video.

I've had various Sony products, starting in 1966 when I bought a reel to reel Sony deck. It failed far too early. I've owned Sony High End Stereo receivers, various point and shoot cameras, personal cassette players, personal CD players, bought my son a playstation, every one failed early on. At this point, I avoid Sony like the plague, even if they produce reliable cameras, I'm pretty immune to the hype.


----------



## quod (Jun 15, 2017)

quod said:


> But Sony has another chance to get >95%, when they release their A7RIII.



I have the A7R2. There is a reason why it has a 95% score. Just sayin'. You can be a hater or you can try it for yourself.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When you review a camera, its for performance only, since critical information such as reliability is not available. They do not take into account support, or availability of accessories.
> 
> Those things are important to professionals, but not necessarily to comsumers, not at least until they need support before a upcoming vacation, or they try to find a accessory that they assumed would be available.
> 
> ...



So, what's the point? You asking for feedback on their service? I have used Sony's service and Sony quickly fixed my A7R2 _for free_ when it was out of warranty and where I was clearly at fault for the failure (I dropped it). I was honest with Sony what was wrong with the camera, and my fault, and they still fixed me up. No questions. Is that good service?

I haven't bought their accessories. You need flashes? Yeah, you can get flashes that work fine with Sony. You need a grip? Yeah, they have those too. Seriously, why post this? Why not learn about what they have to offer than troll the company or their cameras.

With respect to the overheating hoopla, it isn'tt a big deal. Sony issued a firmware update a few days after the Youtubers begging for likes posted the videos of the overheating icons turning on. Again, a non-issue.

Maybe time would be better spent learning up on other systems rather than trolling posts about them. If you are genuinely interested in what the camera has to offer, go to the Sony boards on Fred Miranda's site. There are plenty of folks there willing to answer questions, including working pros who need stuff like service, accessories, and a camera that doesn't overheat. Just sayin'...


----------



## xps (Jun 15, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When you review a camera, its for performance only, since critical information such as reliability is not available. They do not take into account support, or availability of accessories.
> 
> Those things are important to professionals, but not necessarily to comsumers, not at least until they need support before a upcoming vacation, or they try to find a accessory that they assumed would be available.
> 
> ...



Mr. Mt Spokane, I´m an Sony and Canon user for a lot of years. Back in the mid 70ies my first Sony videorecorder and in the 80ies the Sony V8 videocamera with the new recording base were milestones for me in terms of personal stuff. Also the Sony TVs were satisfying me, from the point of image quality. Some of my products had failures after 1-2 years, but warranty conditions from our local providers did satisfy my needs. But after the milennium, it got worse here. I owned an Sony A900, that had troubles from the beginning on. But the service was really not satisfying. I had some troubles with an canon body years earlier, but the issue got fixed within days. Sony took weeks to do so. The same happened with my Alpha 7RII. Weeks of waiting, and an very very high costs for fixing. No obligingness on vapor&corrosion issues (after 6month of using it ).So, I sold it broken some weeks ago.
So, you are right, in terms of reliability and service, time has to show, if Sony gets par with their competitors. Today it is definitively not here. But this will be hard to investigate and to get facts.

In my opinion, the A9 (I took some shots with it on the Sony consumer days), this body offers some nice features (noiseless shooting, good IQ, ...) at an lower price than the highend bodies of Canon and Nikon. The A9 was over-hyped a lot in the last weeks. we will see, how it will perform on foreign lenses, as Sony does not sell long primes. But, maybe, Canon and Nikon are forced to raise the level of their features on coming bodies,as Sony might become more strong in the highend sector.


----------



## xps (Jun 15, 2017)

quod said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > But Sony has another chance to get >95%, when they release their A7RIII.
> ...



I own(ed) an 7RII too, and the IQ is +1. It was nice for hiking and shooting landscapes on mountains - I´m an old guy with old bones. I use it with Zeiss, Sony and Canon glass. As speed is not needed, it worked +++1. But in terms of service nad batterylife, Sony has to work a lot on here. The second isuue out of warranty, would have costed me more than 1500€, so it got an kick.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2017)

quod said:


> I have used Sony's service and Sony quickly fixed my A7R2



Are you in the US? If so, are you sure it was _Sony_ that fixed your camera?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2017)

Sony unter alles?


----------



## xps (Jun 15, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Sony's service and Sony quickly fixed my A7R2
> ...


No, I´m living in Germany. The body has been sent in by the shop where I bought it.


----------



## xps (Jun 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Sony unter alles?


Nicht "unter alles", aber verbesserungswürdig und nicht so kulant...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 15, 2017)

They're going to have a really challenging time selling me a sports camera without a dedicated "Rate" button an no ability to assign anything to that task...as a matter of fact, it will never happen.

The technology this thing brings to the table is tremendous. Sony's only blunder was its indescribable need to stick with a small body with horrible ergonomics. The glass is coming faster than anyone would have ever imagined, but the lack of ergonomics just isn't going to change.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 27, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> They're going to have a really challenging time selling me a sports camera without a dedicated "Rate" button an no ability to assign anything to that task...as a matter of fact, it will never happen.



This probably shows how smart Canon are. I have never used the 'Rate' button on either my 5DIII or 5DSR except perhaps by accident and wondered who actually bothers - but as you prove everyone uses their cameras in a different way and Canon do have enough experience to know these things whereas Sony are (relatively) new to the field.

I also own the A7RII and it's a super camera (but then I don't need the rate button!)


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 27, 2017)

I guess DPrev didn't notice the banding issue: https://youtu.be/zv1JCHfXDdY


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When you review a camera, its for performance only, since critical information such as reliability is not available. They do not take into account support, or availability of accessories.
> 
> Those things are important to professionals, but not necessarily to comsumers, not at least until they need support before a upcoming vacation, or they try to find a accessory that they assumed would be available.
> 
> ...


All Sony walkmen I had bought in the past had better sound quality than other vendors but broke down easily...


----------

